

Live stream for Rich Hickey's talk at NYC Clojure tonight (6:45pm EDT) - bitsai
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/clojurenyc

======
bitsai
It's a bit of a mystery what Rich will be talking about tonight. The only word
from him is that "I'll be talking about something new!" Not much to go on, but
thought I'd share the live stream link for interested parties anyway.

